# Deathwatch



## delta13

looking to make an army list for a deathwatch army not just a deathwatch kill team...yes thats right i want to field an entirely deathwatch army...lol


----------



## spike12225

i love death watch models sucks they arn't reconised in tourny or i'd have a sq


----------



## Red Orc

Not sure how that would work to be honest. Deathwatch, as far as I know, is always used in squad-level groups. I could be way wrong about this; but I've never heard of Companies or Battaliions of DW...

My take on it would be that the way to field a DW army would be to take a normal SM army with a DW squad, and say that the Captain or Librarian leading the DW is the army commander. This would represent the DW calling in the SMs as more warm bodies to deal with a particularly virulent alien infestation - "inducted SMs" to use a parallel with other Inquisitorial Orders.

On the other hand, if you do come up with a way of including more DW squads, do tell, I'd be interested to hear it!

:alien-hunting cyclops:.


----------



## SpinninC

U could find the old chapter aproved 2003 that had rules in for death watch. There near enough the same as the current rules exept it allowed you to upgrade any member of a tacticle squaad to death watch.

Chris


----------



## Red Orc

Do you mean like the rules here - http://uk.games-workshop.com/spacemarines/deathwatch/1/ - from the GW site? They look identical to the rules in WD and allow you to upgrade individual members of tac, vet and command squads to DW.

rdo xenos cyclops:


----------



## 10228

Should this really belong in Kill Team forums? After all, you said you want to build a whole army! So it should probably go in Space Marine Lists


----------



## revilo

kill teams are used in squads there are no armies on them! their and elite group where various spacemarines are called sometimes at random to serve for fifty years in it....they recive extra training.....new equipment and new weapons.
only ever deployed in squads though.....you could.......have sergeants or squad memebers and give them deatwatch equipment and stats which represent them returning to there chapter and being allowed to keep the equipment......there are NO armies of deathwatch!


----------



## Catpain Rich

This sort of thing is exactly why there should be an alienhunters codex - people think the deathwatch are awesome and it's about time every other army than daemons and those with psykers had a nemesis.

Surely if the alien threat was large enough they'd calll in more members of deathwatch?


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon

I use a squad of Deathwatch in my army. What I did was buy the Deathwatch conversion pack from GW, and the treat the Deathwatch as a Sterguard Veterans squad. It works pretty well.


----------



## zas240

if you want the old rules its in WD 306 apparently


----------



## TG1

I have a Codex that i edited from bits of Bolter and Chain sword I may post it it is quite good


----------



## Veldrik

Well, my army is themed on the fluff for deathwatch/inquis xenos.

as for army layout, since there are rumors for a joint inquis (daemon/xeno/witch hunters) codex, I've tried to keep out to many uber special units.

So basically, I use an inq lord from either witch or daemon hunters (I like a inq lord with psycannon and termi armour however) for one of my HQs, and make the other HQ choice from the SM codex.
Then I just use mainly troops.

compared to the original DWatch list, sternguard make the better choice, but for game play they get slaughtered so I have crap loads of SM troops. Since deathwatch is mainly infantry, I try to stick with standard infantry and scouts acting as snipers with telion.

for fluff (and model selection) the original deathwatch consisted mainly of space wolves and ultra marines, and apparently they would have entire chapters of ultramarine, imperial fists and a few other chapters listed.
So for army size, you can have crap loads of them (so in a big battle, I'd load up on 5 or 6 troop units, 3 sternguard, and devastators and dreadnaughts (if using a MOTF) for heavies to suit the fluff.

For models, I use my space wolves and standard tacticals and assault plastics. I'm still considering bringing some dark angels with robes to give some more chapter variety to each unit.

As for shoulder pads, I craft them out of green stuff and a few scalpels to shape them.

for heavies, some of the old artwork had a dreadnaught (as far as I can remember). never seen any other vehicles however, but since the inquisition is allowed to take over entire chapters, I'd assume that would include their vehicles.
For themed however, I'd probably say if you have an LR, it would probably be Dark angels, space wolves or ultramarines. - Why space wovles? because thats what the old citadel/GW artwork had.
Rhinos, probably any, but I'd match it to the same as the sergeant and or special weapons guy.

Anyways, have fun


----------



## Veldrik

ps - it's also dead easy to paint, although it's probably not that battle hardy since I mainly use infantry. But still, its fun, and quick.


----------



## WarLexa

And what is the order most recruits are sent there?


----------



## Asmodeun

I read somewhere (Could have been the index astartes) that deathwatch will, on occasion use xenos equipment. Is there any rule related to this? 'cause SM using railguns would be sweet!

Wait, wait, make that psycho


----------



## Son of Russ

As far as DW go you can serve them as a Squad in an Imperial, SM or Inquisitorial/Daemon Hunter Army...just not larger than a squad size unit...fill out the Army however after that depending on your decision on Army build.


----------



## fett14622

I found the old PDF file. I took a qick read of it and DW very close to sternguard.


----------



## KalebQuangvan

Deathwatch Kill-Teams work well enough, but to have a entire army of Deathwatch could be a bit overpowered.

They get specialty ammo, plus assault heavy bolters. They can have any number of people in there squad (if you make them veterans) have special weapons. (Powerfists, Lightning Claws, Etc.)

So now can you imagine a squad of 10 deathwatch charging at you with 10 powerfists? D:


----------



## brother elric

*DeathWatch team*

NO you cannot imagine a 10 marines DW kill team (or more numerous like extermination team, extermination group, etc) charging with 10 powerfists

remember that a DeathWatch team is composed by marines who are taken in Codex Chapter so you need to respect (for the moment) the V5 SpaceMarien Codex 

But if yopu are interest on it, i'm still preparing a DeathWatch Army Structure (taking SM Codex structure) with HQ, Elite, Troops, Veterans, Fast Attacks (etc)

It still hard job but i'm confident on my success end

So, be patient, I work hard & quick as possible, I've had yet prepared HQ, elite, Troops


----------



## Katie Drake

KalebQuangvan said:


> Deathwatch Kill-Teams work well enough, but to have a entire army of Deathwatch could be a bit overpowered.


Not a chance. They're expensive as hell. It's easy to get Deathwatch Kill Teams to cost more than Terminator Squads, especially when one starts adding specialist ammunition (the only one worth taking now are the inferno bolts btw since Sternguard have either the same or better ammunition for free).

So, sure, we could have units of ten Deathwatch Veterans charging us with power fists, but that unit would cost something crazy like 550 points _minimum_. I dunno about you, but I'd love it if my opponent ran a unit like that against me... talk about an easy way to gut your opponent's army in one go. 

As far as using a Deathwatch army goes, here's something I wrote a few weeks back to represent a Ordo Xenos strike force. It's written for two thousand points, but the general idea can be used for an army of nearly any size. It uses Codex: Space Marines as its parent list with allies from Codex: Daemonhunters to give it the Inquisitorial feel. It also uses the vehicles from the Imperial Armor II update where appropriate (so Inquisitorial Chimeras and such follow these new rules rather than those found in Codex: Daemonhunters).

*HQ*

Inquisitor Lord (from Codex: Daemonhunters): Auspex, Psycannon bolts, purity seals, storm bolter.
3 Acolytes with close combat weapons and storm bolters.
3 Sages
3 Gun Servitors with heavy bolters
Pts: 231

Deathwatch Captain (Pedro Kantor)
Pts: 175

*TROOPS*

5 Scouts: 4 sniper rifles, 1 missile launcher, camo cloaks.
Pts: 100

5 Scouts: 4 sniper rifles, 1 missile launcher, camo cloaks.
Pts: 100

10 Inquisitorial Stormtroopers: 2 plasma guns, Veteran has bolter, targeter and hellpistol.
Inquisitorial Chimera: Turret-mounted heavy bolter, hull heavy bolter
Pts: 187

10 Inquisitorial Stormtroopers: 2 plasma guns, Veteran has bolter, targeter and hellpistol.
Inquisitorial Chimera: Turret-mounted heavy bolter, hull heavy bolter
Pts: 187

*ELITES*

Deathwatch Kill Team (10 Sternguard): 2 with combi-flamers, 2 with combi-meltas, Veteran with power fist and bolter.
Termite (Drop Pod): Locator Beacon
Pts: 340

Deathwatch Kill Team with Xenos Kit (8 Legion of the Damned): 1 plasma gun, 1 heavy bolter, Sergeant with power fist.
Pts: 300

*HEAVY SUPPORT*

Deathwatch Kill Team assigned as fire support (10 Devastators): Sergeant with signum, 4 heavy bolters
Razorback APC: Lascannon and twin-linked plasma guns
Pts: 305

Total: 1925/2000

This list wasn't built for battlefield effectiveness - mostly I was just seeing what I could come up with to represent a Deathwatch heavy force that wasn't so chock full of Kill Teams that it didn't seem realistic (though I use 'realistic' loosely).

The Scouts are meant to represent Inquisitorial troops, even Imperial Guard Veterans that hang back to harass the enemy to make the jobs of the Kill Teams that much easier. The Stormtroopers are meant to be line-holders and objective-grabbers, while the Sternguard and Legion of the Damned with Pedro are designed to truly bring the fight to the enemy in the usual style of the Deathwatch - arriving by surprise and doing stuff that would get any other troops, even other Space Marines (!) killed like popping out of a Termite in the middle of a mass of the enemy to deal the deathblow to the xenos' leaders, or utilizing alien technology to teleport to the battlefield and protect themselves with advanced force-field technology (which is how I'm rationalizing the 3+ Invulnerable saves!  ).

For those that aren't so pleased about the inclusion of Pedro, note that his ruleset actually has plenty of things that make good sense for a Deathwatch Captain to have. A super-efficient storm bolter that specializes in punching through the hardened carapaces of Tyranids seems like a very Deathwatch thing, as does every Marine near their Captain being formidable fighters. Also, since Pedro makes all Marine units Stubborn, that goes some way toward making them as hard to scare as the older Kill Teams who were Fearless.

Hopefully this is helpful to some extent.

Katie D


----------



## tayloao

I was bored and decided to do a bit of research as to what chapters would best fit into a DW Kill Team. 

Most common in DeathWatch:
Ultramarines (Tyranid, Orc)
Imperial Fists (Tyranid, Orc)
Crimson Fists (Tyranid, Orc)

Here are chapters known to readily contribute:
Sythes of the Emporer (Tyranid)
Lamentors (Tyranid)
Salamanders (Dark Eldar, Orc)
White Scars (Dark Eldar)

known to contribute but still not have best relation with inquisition
Blood Angels
Space Wolves

Known Inquisitor friendly chapters:
Red Hunters

Chapters with known alien fighting experience:
Hawk Lords (?)
Iron Fists (Orc, Eldar, Tyranid)
Iron Snakes (Orc, Dark Eldar)

Chapters with experience with specific kinds of aliens:

Orc:
Angels of Absolution
Omega Marines
Rapters
Silver Skulls
Angels Encarmine
Angels of Porphyr
Angels of Redemption
Doom Warriors
Iron Champions
Imperial Harbingers
Marines Errant
Minotaurs
Storm Lords

Tyranid:
Mortifactors
Steel Confessors
Knights of the Raven

Tau:
Aurora
Avenging Sons
Eagle Warriors
Iron Lords
Night Watch
Nova Marines

Necrons:
Astral Knights

Eldar:
Invaders
Sons of Anteaus

Dark Eldar:
Sons of Guilliman

Chapters unlikely to be Inquisitor friendly (not to say they wouldn't join the DW since some of these chapters have known notable members):
Black Templars
Celestial Lions
Dark Angels
Disciples of Caliban
Executioners
Flesh Tearers
Iron Hands
Legion of the Damned
Mantis Warriors
Marines Malevolent
Black Dragons
Flesh Eaters
Relictors


----------



## SONSOFTHEWARMASTER

The Rules Are Chapter Approved. I've Had Them For Years!


----------



## TG1

I've just gone the whole hog with my deathwatch army. 6customised kill teams a disruption team 2 inquisitorial retinues a storm trooper squad and a special little thing called a research team.P.S if anyone can confirm the plastic thunderhawk rumours please let me know.


----------



## selig

I thought you can't use DW Based Armies. I could be wrong though :>


----------



## jams

Katie Drake said:


> Deathwatch Kill Team assigned as fire support (10 Devastators): Sergeant with signum, 4 heavy bolters
> Razorback APC: Lascannon and twin-linked plasma guns
> Pts: 305


you can't take a razorback for a 10 man squad


----------



## Katie Drake

> I thought you can't use DW Based Armies. I could be wrong though :>


Sure you can, unless your opponent or tournament organizer doesn't allow it. If that's the case, you can just use Codex: Space Marines to get a Deathwatch flavored army.



jams said:


> you can't take a razorback for a 10 man squad


Oh? Is there a new FAQ I don't know about?


----------



## moshpiler

It says on the DW pdf that you can equip sargeants or veterans with deathwatch equipment. Would that still be valid?


----------



## Katie Drake

moshpiler said:


> It says on the DW pdf that you can equip sargeants or veterans with deathwatch equipment. Would that still be valid?


Not in most if not all GW-sanctioned events. The Deathwatch rules are rather old now.


----------

